# xbox one mit hd ready fernseher



## xXFreakyGamer (17. November 2013)

Hi, ich habe wie so oft eine frage  und zwar will sich ein kumpel von mir eine xbox one zulegen. Daheim hat er allerdings einen HD ready fernseher stehen und er weiß nicht ob das mit der xbox one kompatibel ist. 

Da ich es allerdings auch ned weiß wollt ich mal fragen ob einer von euch mir da genaueres dazu sagen kann^^


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2013)

nein, natürlich nicht, Kinect sieht das ja dass das kein Full-HD-TV ist und explodiert danach einfach 

also ich mich würde es irgendwo wundern wenn zwar jeder Feld Wald und Wiesen BR-Player es schafft, aber grade das Gerät nicht, vorallem weil ich mir denke das dein Kumpel auch ganz sicher nicht der einzige ist mit HD-Ready TV


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Das wird sicher gehen, der LCD hat ja sicher hoffentlich HDMI? Dann geht das auf jeden Fall, denn fehlendes HDMI wäre wohl der einzige Hinderungsgrund. Und da die Spiele für die xbox one (und PS4) ja offenbar idR eh kein echtes FullHD bieten, hat er mit dem HD-Ready noch nicht mal einen Nachteil


----------



## Mourning-Blade (17. November 2013)

Naja, in der Regel halte ich für übertrieben, bisher ist es doch eher die Ausnahme, dass es nur 720 oder 900 P sind.


----------



## Enisra (17. November 2013)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> Naja, in der Regel halte ich für übertrieben, bisher ist es doch eher die Ausnahme, dass es nur 720 oder 900 P sind.


 
najaaa, das Ding ist eher dass als einzig Nennenswertes Spiel Forza Full-HD bringt, ansonsten, Sportspiele und Kinectgehampel für Leute nicht nich mal merken würden wenn das mit 480p laufen würde


----------

